# do i really have to invite my mother on the hen do?



## honeybee2

I know she would be upset and feel left out if she couldn't come...but I really really dont want her there. :wacko:

I know it sounds a bit off :dohh: but I really dont want my mother there as I'm drunk, falling over & getting a dance from a stripper!!!! :blush:

I just wont be able to enjoy myself with her there. I love my mum but my friends are rowdy and will be running around and drinking so much! :drunk: and i dont think i'll be able to go about my 'hen do' ways with her there!!! 


what do you think I should do? :shrug:


----------



## kintenda

Why don't you plan something else that you can do as well, like a spa treatment etc. Your mates can come along to that as well as your drunken night and your mum will probably appreciate it a little more..?? 
xx


----------



## honeybee2

ye maybe!!!!! good idea. 
Maybe I could have a nice meal out with my mum with a few drinks and then a second proper hen night? good thinking!


----------



## Stacey_Ann

for mine I'm planning on an all day event leading into the evening, there's no way I wouldn't want my Mum there (she'd be worse than me lol) but I also would like my Nan, aunties etc to come (saying that my aunties can be quite rowdy too lol!)

How about planning a spa day, day trip to a theme park, city trip/shopping etc and then go out in the evening, that way you cover all bases??

I am hoping to either go away for the weekend, shopping, see a show and then dinner/drinks in the evening, or a spa day/Go Ape type thing and again dinner/drinks in the evening xx


----------



## aly888

at my friends hen we did an all day thing that her mum came to, then went out in the evening without her mum (despite our efforts to get her to come out with us :haha:)

For my hen do, I plan to have the "messy" part with all my girlfriends one weekend, then the weekend before the big day me and the girls in the bridal party (me, my bridesmaids, my mum) are gonna go for a little pampering session at a spa :thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

My mum is (honestly!) as bad as me!!! So no doubt she will looove mine :lol:

I think what the other girls said would work, have some activities that your mum would appreciate, enough so she wouldn't feel left out for not coming on the evening out. I do think its important to have a nice time with her though, she'll be looking forward to the wedding as much as you :flower: x


----------



## dizzyspells

My Mum didnt come to mine,just my close girl friends.As suggested above why dont you arrange a meal or somthing that you can include her in before you go out or on another day.xx


----------



## honeybee2

i know she would love it- but i cant have a stripper in my face with my mother there!!! shes not stuck up or anything but im her little girl haha! I dont know, also I would feel like Id have to look after her and that people were talking to her and that she doesnt feel left out the convo because she gets easily offended like me!!!! ooh blimey!!!


----------



## Blah11

My friend is having 2 hen do's. One will all the girls (and her younger relatives like her sister and cousin) and we'll be going into town etc etc and one with her family members for a spa day.


----------



## Sovereign

My mum didn't come on my hen do either but we just went for a nice meal toghether. xx


----------



## kitty1987

I'm lucky I don't have this problem........my mum is the one who wants to hire a fire engine and get me as drunk as possible lol.

My Sister in Law to be, went for a meal first which her mum came to, then we all went drinking afterwards


----------

